# YA Assassin-type book Recommendations?



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey all,
I was just wondering if anyone could recommend any YA Assassin-type books? I’ve been looking around for a while, uit I am either missing them, or there aren’t any.

I’m thinking along the lines of the higher end of YA (even New Adult, or Adult). 

A theme of “Teens trained to kill.” Female assassins would be a better read for me.

A young Nikita, (Yes, I’ve been watching the TV Show, lol) or a Young Jason Bourne, rather than Alex Rider or Young Bond.

Paranormal or non-paranormal, I don’t mind either.

Thanks for any recommendations you can offer.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

YA and assasin, just don't seem to go together.

I have seen a book called "Spy High"


Close:


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Throne of Glass by Sarah J. Maas is fabulous! It comes out tomorrow and I highly recommend it.

Also the Study series by Maria V. Synder is amazing, it isn't quite YA, more like New Adult.


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

Sadly, that's sort of a hard genre to pin down. Good luck though.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll check those out.

Also, I don't mind New Adult/Adult. I'm over 21—just, haha.
I just prefer the characters around the 17/18+ age bracket (I like my YA, lol!). Early 20s is fine, so stuff other than YA is okay.


----------



## april31099 (Dec 30, 2010)

I didn't care much for the book myself, but Graceling is a YA about a female assassin.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

_Green_ by Jay Lake. It's not YA, but the protagonist is a teen girl trained to be a courtesan and assassin. There's also a sequel called _Endurance_. The third in the series comes out later this year.


----------



## Rook (Sep 6, 2011)

You could try this one (fantasy genre). I had a student who hated to read but he LOVED this book.

The Thin Executioner


----------



## Sam Medina (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmm, tough one... I know of some assassin novels in the YA category, but the main characters are not teens... Still worth a try... check out these:

*Heroes Die
Blade of Tyshalle
Caine Black Knife*

The main character is an assassin... and more.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Sam Medina said:


> Hmm, tough one... I know of some assassin novels in the YA category, but the main characters are not teens... Still worth a try... check out these:
> 
> *Heroes Die
> Blade of Tyshalle
> ...


I know a lot of people like those books - the author is one Matthew Woodring Stover by the way - but they're definitely not YA. The characters are adults and the author doesn't write YA either.


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

-alex- said:


> Hey all,
> I was just wondering if anyone could recommend any YA Assassin-type books? I've been looking around for a while, uit I am either missing them, or there aren't any.
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of the higher end of YA (even New Adult, or Adult).
> ...


I don't know if this is quite what you're looking for. Robin Hobb's Farseer trilogy is about a young man who becomes a trained assassin. The books are called Assassin's Apprentice, Royal Assassin & Assassin's Quest. The main character, Fitz, is _wonderful_. But it is less paranormal and more high fantasy.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I loved Graceling, it's a YA fantasy.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

lvhiggins said:


> I don't know if this is quite what you're looking for. Robin Hobb's Farseer trilogy is about a young man who becomes a trained assassin. The books are called Assassin's Apprentice, Royal Assassin & Assassin's Quest. The main character, Fitz, is _wonderful_. But it is less paranormal and more high fantasy.


These are great and would probably work. They're not YA but they're fantasy from before all the "Gritty is Good" trend started up.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

MLPMom said:


> Also the Study series by Maria V. Synder is amazing, it isn't quite YA, more like New Adult.


I loved Poison Study, the first book, but the 2nd didn't do much for me and I didn't bother with the third.

Graceling is another one that gets spoken about a lot, but I struggled to finish it. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## alicemarvels (Aug 12, 2012)

Great recs here! I agree, Throne of Glass, the Study series, and Graceling are excellent reads.

I'd like to chime in also with Grave Mercy http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9565548-grave-mercy by Robin LaFevers. It's about a 15th century assassin nun. (yes, a NUN).

Also False Memory by Dan Krokos http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10194494-false-memory (just came out Tuesday) is like a Bourne Identity for teens, with a bit more of a sci-fi spin.

Au Revoir Crazy European Chick by Joe Schreiber http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10051706-au-revoir-crazy-european-chick has a female assassin in it. It's more of a comedy-action, like Ferris Bueller with assassins.

But I would LOVE to read more of these!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb - I just started it and the character is young but I'm not sure how YA it is.
The Way of the Shadows by Brent Weeks


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the Rec's guys. I'll check those out.

False Memory is something I'd like to read. Trouble is, it's not on Kindle yet...


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I loved Grave Mercy!  I thought it was such a fun, awesome escapist read.  I'm excited for the second book in the series.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

-alex- said:


> Thanks for the Rec's guys. I'll check those out.
> 
> False Memory is something I'd like to read. Trouble is, it's not on Kindle yet...


Yes it is, it has been out since the 14th. 
http://www.amazon.com/False-Memory-ebook/dp/B008K5SLOY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1345760453&sr=8-3&keywords=false+memory


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

MLPMom said:


> Yes it is, it has been out since the 14th.
> http://www.amazon.com/False-Memory-ebook/dp/B008K5SLOY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1345760453&sr=8-3&keywords=false+memory


Sadly not in the UK...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

You may want to take a look at Robin Hobb's Farseer trilogy that begins with the book, _The Assassin's Apprentice_. The third in the series is some 20 years after the first two but they may well fit into your theme


----------



## Marc Davies (Aug 9, 2012)

You could try Sulan Episode 1 by Camille Piccott.

It focuses on teen mercenaries in a sci-fi setting.  So not quite assassins, but kind of close.

I've read it, and its a fast, fun book.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> You may want to take a look at Robin Hobb's Farseer trilogy that begins with the book, _The Assassin's Apprentice_. The third in the series is some 20 years after the first two but they may well fit into your theme


This was Sword and Laser's August book read of the month on Goodreads (also video version on Geek and Sundry channel on YouTube)


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the recs :0)


----------

